# -



## Itadakii (May 10, 2015)

And some glorious bacon.




Long story short :
- This is open. But i might be slow.
- Post as many charas as you like. I am picky, so the more le merrier i guess.
- OCs / Mayors only, with picture reference(s). Not interested in villagers / fanart.
- Images in spoilers will be greatly appreciated, since i might be viewing on my phone so clicking many links will be a hassle.


----------



## Alvery (May 10, 2015)

Anyone from here? http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Lucky enough I have an OC to mention this time, he might be a sort of interest.
Tanzanite: [x] [x]


Spoiler: Personality and junk



*Name:* Tanzanite (Likes to be called "Taz" as a nickname, he'll only let people who're close to him to call him Tanzanite)
*Eye color:* Black, other colors on clothing should be obvious.
*Eye style:* [x] Similar to Lapis' eyes.
*Personality:* Protective, clumsy and somewhat emotionally strong.
*Specific features:* Boots have Tanzanite shaped holes on both sides of ankles on each boot (his Gem can move from one foot to the other) He uses this to protect his Gem from breaking if his feet are in danger.
*Weapon:* His weapon will be a pair of boots that can increase his general mobility and give him more skills in hand to hand combat (specifically in his legs, perfect kick boxer) along with making his general defenses more improved, however this all comes at a big price, His boots are his weak spot if he's in a defenseless state, if you catch Tanzanite off guard or when Taz is at a pause (more or less when he's not attacking) It's easy take advantage of him, Tanzanite must always be on an offensive battle style to keep fighting.


Otherwise it's nice to see you're live and well, man.


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2015)

>dumps characters
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/123/d/5/by_sheepfold_tbt_by_iamnothyper-d7gzj05.png 

(if you do end up choosing yoih i can explain hoodie boy's pants/shoes situation lol, just no one ever drawn it for me xD)

nemu's fullbody: http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/120/4/2/by_dew_tbt_by_iamnothyper-d7fg4tv.png
more dorks for reference: http://sta.sh/0iqofmv18sf


EDIT: BACON *~*


----------



## Beardo (May 10, 2015)

Spoiler:  My character



 



Take my refs


----------



## Jint (May 10, 2015)

HUBBYYYYYY aAAAAA
laughs @ your mainly guys sentence ohohohoo im glad I've made more guy ocs ` 7 `

dumps guys here wwww


Spoiler:  



more info here










Spoiler:  



more info here








./leaves a slice of bacon behind aND RUNS

​


----------



## Cam1 (May 10, 2015)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3856/14974359842_125cf64467_o.png
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7617/16227774624_575c72c98c_o.png
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8715/16787458869_1c7837b428_o.png
Thanks for offering, and awesome pun!


----------



## zenukin (May 10, 2015)

THE BACON R CALLING MEE

dad here's my bar guy


Spoiler



https://40.media.tumblr.com/5751f63bb067d795facf98cb9572d370/tumblr_no4zzd8omd1rh2ooio1_1280.jpg
OUTFIT JUST THAT MINI CHIBI WITH BLACK WHITE PLS

and as human so no horn and mimi ears... white hair with streaks like in my avatar
SNIFF SORRY I JUST DON'T HAVE PROPER REF


----------



## MayorGong (May 10, 2015)

Maybe one of my OC's? ^^



Spoiler


















thanks for considering!


----------



## cheezyfries (May 10, 2015)

maybe my mayor? 


Spoiler:  ref here!










 thanks for considering!


----------



## Katelyn (May 10, 2015)

Maybe one of my OC's if you find them interesting? ^-^ (x)


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 10, 2015)

Could you consider doing my mayor? Ref in sig


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

i have a 5iv male tepig but I can't trade until coming friday ;-;


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

You could try mine if you'd like! ^-^




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 10, 2015)

One of mine perhaps : O?

Yue Hua---



Spoiler











Fuzen Akuhei---



Spoiler











Ran---



Spoiler











Taiga Shinimi---



Spoiler











Aerith Tanaka---



Spoiler











Kairi Amakura- Hair/Bangs-[X] Outfit-[X]

Thanks for any consideration : )


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

Spoiler: BACON SONS











thanks son


----------



## Pokemanz (May 10, 2015)

Edited since you mentioned you like pictures better than links ouo



Spoiler: Refff










He's a werewolf so like if you wanna draw him fuzzy or with ears/fangs/claws/tail or w/e you totally can
Also could you draw him in that purple stripe hoodie seen in the one headshot? I hate the letter shirt thing lol

And I love bacon ;v;
Need more of it tbh


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 10, 2015)

Could you consider my mayor? 



Spoiler: My Mayor


----------



## himeki (May 10, 2015)

Me please!
Ref is in the sig!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Free Bacon Here









Spoiler: Katy










Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By kyukon




By buuunii




By Donacabana








Spoiler: Stefan










Spoiler: Angel Wings & Art by Other Artists








Angel Wings Ref





By computertrash




By ssvv227




By kyukon




By buuunii








Spoiler: Mayor Katy









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash




By buuunii




By Donacabana


----------



## KainAronoele (May 10, 2015)

*BEWARE OF THE MASSIVE DUMP!!*



Choice One.
_RL me or my mayor with as many as my villagers you'd like!_


Spoiler: Me/My Mayor



Me - 










Mayor -



















Spoiler: My villagers










If only drawing one or 2 villagers with my mayor/me, Stitches and Marshal are my favorites!






Choice Two.
_Me and my boyfriend in RL_ 


Spoiler: Me and my boyfriend



Me - 









Him -













Spoiler: Art of us

















Outfit idea (Toon Link and Tetra clothes) // otherwise can be wearing anything in any of our RL pica and/or art examples


Spoiler

















If need pose ideas, we love cuddling and/or gaming the best ^^







Choice Three.
_Mine and my bf's mayor ~_


Spoiler: My mayor





























































Spoiler: His Mayor



Because he's lazy, I must piece this together for him @ .@
*Face* - 





*Hair (bedhead)* - 





*Hat* -





*Shirt* -









*Bottoms* - 
Black Shorts or baggy blue pants

*Shoes* - 
Converse - black, white or blue (same shade as shirt)


Anything cutesy for this is great! 







Choice Four.
_Me with one of my favorite Pokemon!!_


Spoiler: Me and Pokemon



Me - 









Pokemon -
_Duskull_




(The cuter, the better)

_Shiny Mew_




(Also the cuter, the better)

_Mega Houndoom_




(The more badass, the better)

Shiny Mega Banette




(The scarier, the better)

Me as a Trainer - As far as that's concerned, I want complete artistic freedom!! Be creative and make me look awesome! Something to consider though, is to maybe make me as a trainer match the Pokemon you draw me with. If ghost-type, use dark colors and goth-like clothes?? Just an example!!
An outfit I think would be awesome if drawing Duskull or Houndoom with would be something like this -


Spoiler



















Choice Five.
_My OCs/custom avatars_


Spoiler: My OCs/Avatars, whatever



I used to be really into a site called, Gaiaonline. And in the 7+ years I've had my account I've made countless amount of outfits (ok, I've made 23 of them)
I'd love some sick art of some/most of them, if possible!
In the pic I've included red dots above the character. The more dots, the higher priority of the art wanted for them! But don't let that deter you from asking to draw one with less dots! 






Here's the link to the full picture, since it's kinda small for some reason..
LINK







Choice Six.
_A request for my bf's son_


Spoiler: Brock in Robin cosplay














 I'd like to get a drawing of Brock (from Pokemon) dressed in Robin cosplay (lol) 
It's for my bf's son. His name is Brock, named after the one from Pokemon, and he loves Robin as his father loves Batman.
** Since the Robin outfit will cover a lot of Brock, keep Brock's hair and skin as is, so it'd be like he stole Robin's clothes or something, lol 
​


----------



## mayorkaleigh (May 11, 2015)

draw my oc if you'd like! ^w^



Spoiler: baaaaaycunn





Meet Faelynn April.


----------



## Prabha (May 11, 2015)

If you wanna draw ma boii Kaneki, please do <3
I will give you eternal hugs PLS



Spoiler: headshot









Spoiler: full body


----------



## DaCoSim (May 11, 2015)

Oooh!!! I'd luv for you to consider some of my piggies!!!



Spoiler: Bacon avocado Midori













Spoiler: Bacon Cheddar Ruby













Spoiler: Bacon OC Rayna


----------



## Itadakii (May 13, 2015)

Bumping first! Should be free by 2mro ~; u ;~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uhhg on a random note images would be nice, so many links to click thru orz


----------



## Alvery (May 13, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Bumping first! Should be free by 2mro ~; u ;~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uhhg on a random note images would be nice, so many links to click thru orz



Oh, oops xP I'll go edit my post later, then! :>


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 13, 2015)

Maybe my mayor? ^-^




Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 13, 2015)

Updated mine as well for images only really : )


----------



## LeilaChan (May 13, 2015)

My mayor ? :3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Uhhg on a random note images would be nice, so many links to click thru orz


Links on my post is just to images now, personality and junk are just under them.

Sorry if it was annoying for you.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

Maybe me if you wouldn't mind?! I would be honored! 



Here it is larger if it's hard to see: x


----------



## MayorGong (May 13, 2015)

I updated mine with images too ^ ^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 13, 2015)

Updated as well, sorry for all the links at first!!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 13, 2015)

Updated mine too! :3


----------



## Itadakii (May 13, 2015)

orz much tired,will reply later!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 13, 2015)

*chucks OCs into this thread*



Spoiler: 1













Spoiler: 2


----------



## Itadakii (May 14, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> i have a 5iv male tepig but I can't trade until coming friday ;-;


ouo Would you be interested in selling him for 500tbt then? (after successful trade) I'm mostly free anytime if told in advance,though i'll be in japan on the 27th onwards!

edit : someone else has too come forth with a tepig, so i guess fastest person first?


----------



## iamnothyper (May 14, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> orz much tired,will reply later!



OMGAWD. *PINCHES HIS CHEEKS. SQUISHES HIM*
Thank you!!!!! He's  adorable T_____T


----------



## Itadakii (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 18, 2015)

Itadakii said:


>



AMGAMG!!11!! *Squishes bishie-demon sketch<3* Thank you soooooooooooooo much he's beautiful in this style<3<3Ｏ(≧▽≦)Ｏ


----------



## Itadakii (May 21, 2015)

Boop ouo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 21, 2015)

I know I got Taiga which I love to pieces<3, but I FINALLY got my new smexy OC, so gonna leave this ref here just in case he tickles your fancy 8'D Hope that's alright :3



Spoiler












Thanks again for any consideration and if one was enough let me know haha xD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

Wow I was expecting free bees damn and I wanted some bumble bees this is why I have trust issues >:c

J/k

Anyhoo I'd ask for a freebie but you seemed booked but your art is cute tho​


----------



## gnoixaim (May 21, 2015)

i'm trash I'll leave this here if you're still taking requests! Thank you : )
And omg, your animated coatl is so cute.

link 1 link 2
(first ref is more accurate, as her boobs aren't literally poppin' out of her chest like the second ref. lmfao)


----------



## buuunii (May 21, 2015)

Consider any of these??



Spoiler: moo


----------



## Itadakii (May 21, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> .


As many as ye like is fine. xD I am picky,so more choices the merrier for me!



Nebudelic said:


> .​



Idk what bees these are but hopefully with this many it'll satisfy you :,D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 21, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> As many as ye like is fine. xD I am picky,so more choices the merrier for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Idk what bees these are but hopefully with this many it'll satisfy you :,D



Ok good good xD

And OMG because that GIF kills me! 8D


----------



## Kirindrake (May 22, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Idk what bees these are but hopefully with this many it'll satisfy you :,D



LMBO I actually thought you meant bees (or drawings of bees or characters in bee suits) the first time I saw this thread as well! That gif kills me every time!!! X'DDD

Anyway, on a sidenote, do consider perhaps my mayor? :3 I also have a kind of OC I made recently that I'll also add in the spoiler.



Spoiler: REFS



_Mayor Kira_




_Leihi_







Thanks if you choose to do one of them! :3


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 22, 2015)

Bacon and bees!  Whee!

Here's my dude:


Spoiler



















Or one of these?


Spoiler















Thanks for considering!  I love the ones you've done so far.


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 8, 2015)

:u: back from holidays n stuffs!


----------



## Nele (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome back! ^.^
Are you still taking requests? 

If so:


Spoiler: My references :3






Spoiler: my face (real pic)



(the brown on my face is some painting the final year students putted on our faces)






Spoiler: A cute dress :3









Spoiler: My face (Art Beige made for me :3)










Heheh, thank you for considering! :3 x


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 8, 2015)

Godddd this art and oc is so old
http://space-cadett3.deviantart.com/art/Dog-Chibi-372450619
Maybe, maybeeee you can liven him up a bit by redrawing him?<3


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 11, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> .



Boop


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 12, 2015)

Broop


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 12, 2015)

Just gonna dump all my OC's here:



Spoiler: Shirley













Spoiler: Sam













Spoiler: Lydia



*Outfit 1:*










*Outfit 2:*






*Personality:* Arrogant, cocky, but well-meaning.





Spoiler: Sally


















Her skin is actually a really light purple.
*Personality:* Don't care attitude.

*Art of her*:











Thank you for the consideration <3


----------



## Aeryka (Jun 12, 2015)

Ahh would you like to draw one of my twin OCs?
Ref:[x][x]
or
[x][x]

Notes: The first twin is supposed to have a pink vine-like tattoo on her neck but it's not really noticeable bc of her dress. The other twin has the same thing but purple. Also the snake on the second twin is actually her tail!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 12, 2015)

Itadakii said:


> Boop



Yay!!  No one ever draws Neko!  Thank you so much!  I love, love, love it!!!  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you  still  taking  request?


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 12, 2015)

PAP A THAT LOOKS SO SHINY AND CUTE AND I'M DY IN G


----------



## Itadakii (Jun 12, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> .


Np!



Zamielmon said:


> .


Aye this is open!



Luminescence said:


> .


NU DONT DIE
./sends fish to do CPR


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 12, 2015)

Omg are you sending the placeholder fried fish---


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a new character!
This is Din, an adopt I got from piimisu ~






I thought I'd post it here instead of updating my other one just in case you had already passed them ^^


----------

